# Icons not working?



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Anybody else having problems with the icons? The smilies and the format icons just move me to the top of the page. Any idea? I assume their using JS?


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

No issues today that I know of or experienced. Try clearing your browser's cache.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

No issues from our end.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

It's gotta be something in my browser then. But I'm not sure what. They just stopped working recently.

So are they done using JS?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Yes. Their is code to allow just a click to add them into a post.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

David Bott said:


> Yes. Their is code to allow just a click to add them into a post.


Weird. I haven't changed anything, yet they no longer work on my work comp. I wonder why.


----------

